# Leaving R/C racing



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I've decided that its time to move on and move up the ladder into something else-I want to be in a big car which is a 50/50 shot that it might happen or might not happen. I know it might not be a big surprise that this announcement has come up but I'm sure everybody at Lakeland Speedway is not surprised that this is happening but my dreams will live up to the end and I'll keep my chin up and keep going forward toward my talent. The good news is I won't quit until after the 08' season. I won't be back to R/C racing until August 7th in 10 weeks. Right now I just need to concentrate on something I wanna do.Ever since I quit GASCAR last year it has never been a great experience-my dad didn't have the equipment,and tires to keep us a float and if he would have the equipment I would stay but that's not the case today. I basically don't have the right equipment to stay with Jerry,Mike,and now today RJ and Skillet."SORRY GUYS,BUT ITS TIME TO MOVE ON!!!!!!!!!HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND."

_*Andrew Simmons #23 truck*_ _*and#5 car*_


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Andrew,
Well Andrew if you reconsider we'll still be in the same place racing the same old BRP cars. However giving up something that really does not cost you more than a few bucks every other week is understandable if you don't enjoy that type of racing!

Now the part about not being competative is nonsence. Your rides are just a good as anyone's there and you ability is a definite cut above the average racers. What you need to learn is to make sure that your cars are ready to be placed onto the track and raced. Be prepaired to race.
With most of the guys running in the 2.75 escond range you can't have anything draging, stay off the grass run and run consistant laps.

The last time you raced you had just got your new transmitter tuned up and working great but you truck & car bodies were ridding to low and scraping on the racing surface. That can't be good for lap times. 

we'll see you next thursday night.


----------

